# wirusy

## CyriC

Osoby z ktorymi prowadze korespondencje mailem skarza sie ze wraz z listami dostaja wirusy.

Czy to jest mozliwe pod linuxem ??

Jak z tym walczyc ??

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> prowadze korespondencje mailem

 

masz własny serwer pocztowy czy korzystasz z jakiegoś onetu/wp czy jakoś tak?

Ja np dosta łem mail od jakiegoś serwera pocztowego, ze odrzucił  mój mail , bo

```
Our content checker found

    virus: I-Worm.NetSky.c

in email presumably from you (<mój@mail>), to the following recipient:

-> 3dsiwiec@buy.pl
```

A ja do nich nie pisałem. Napisał do nich jakiś zawiruszony OutlookExpress, należący do mojego znajomego, albo kogos, kto ma moj mail w książce adresowej. Wirus ten w polu 

recipient wpisał mój mail i poszło na mnie. Wszystko po to , by siać zamęt

 :Shocked: 

----------

## CyriC

Nie mam serwera, korzystam z poczty o2.

----------

## meteo

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> korzystam z poczty o2.

 

to fatalnie... go2, o2, tlen czy jak go zwal nie ma chyba najlepszej renomy... my u siebie filtrujemy po prostu wszsytkie maile z ich serwera, bo... http://dsbl.org/listing?212.126.20.58 (dla serwera kogut2.o2.pl). generalnie radzilbym rozejrzec sie za skrzynka u kogo innego...

----------

## misterLu

czyli jest , jak mówiłem. Ktoś za ciebie rozsyła wirusy i podaje się za ciebie  :Wink: 

 *meteo wrote:*   

> my u siebie filtrujemy po prostu wszsytkie maile z ich serwera

 

meteo, zdradzisz mi czego do tego używacie? Mam postfixa i chętnie bym mu podłączył 

jakiś anywirusowy filtr.

----------

## meteo

spam assassina na przyklad, poza tym bodaj clamav, ale nie pamietam

----------

